# so i tried lith printing



## photoromopr (Mar 17, 2006)

i tried lith printing today for the first time.  it was undeniably confusing and frustrating at first. (and still kinda is) i used fiber coated paper, and two different kinds. i dont remember what kind of paper they were, but one gave a real coarse grain and harsh tone. the other i barely got to use, but i printed a test strip for a wedding gown shot. the test strip turned out amazing, with a brownish tone soft soft detail and soft grain. oh yeah, it was some kind of soft tone verigrade paper. 
but then i made the actual picture. when it was developing, it looked kind of light, and then this darkness started creeping in from the sides of the print. i dont know what it was, because the test strip was so beautiful!!! any ideas anyone? should i have exposed longer and then pulled it out before the dark started creeping in? any advice would be awesome


----------



## terri (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi, welcome to TPF!  We do have some experienced lith printers here, so be patient.  

I've not personally tried the technique, but I would certainly advise you, as a beginner, to only use paper recommended for the technique - and to always take careful notes of the actual paper used, developer, temperature, time, everything. The more you know, the better someone can step in and offer more concrete advice.


----------



## photoromopr (Mar 19, 2006)

well, the thing is,i have to work with what i have. my teacher doesnt know how to do it. he is supplying me with the materials needed.. hes really an awesome guy. but yeah, i can only use what i have, because im also having financial issues. but i am really excited


----------



## photoromopr (Mar 19, 2006)

oh, and by the way, thank you, this is an awesome website to be part of. Ive already learned a lot.


----------



## terri (Mar 20, 2006)

You're very welcome - glad you're here!  

Hopefully you'll get some better advice than what I've been able to offer. It's always a challenge while you're learning a new process. Lith printing looks fun, and I love the look of them!

 addendum -  Have you read anything by Dr. Tim Rudman?    He has written extensively on lith printing, and that might be useful.    If nothing else it can be helpful to come across the problem you've encountered and what might be causing it.   Good luck!


----------



## santino (Mar 20, 2006)

hi!
test strips aren't really helpful when it comes to lith printing. it isn't really possible to reprint a print with the same results. lith printing can be frustrating (all those spots, mega grain and stuff but it can be a gift, sometimes the print will turnout wonderful!). I personally love lith printing. make sure you print under constant coniditon and try different papers, not all papers are lith"able". good luck and be thankful for the "gifts" 

PS: recently I print on 20 year old agfa paper, absolutely unpredictable results  - I 'll post something soon when I'll got some time


----------



## terri (Mar 20, 2006)

> PS: recently I print on 20 year old agfa paper, absolutely unpredictable results  - I 'll post something soon when I'll got some time


sounds interesting! Can't wait to see! :thumbup:


----------



## photoromopr (Mar 21, 2006)

i got a few good results at last!! i cant get my scanner to work at all, so i cant print anything. but its a start. my photo teacher is excited too, cause he could never figure out how it worked. the only problem right now is that i dont have anything to print. im gonna go shooting tomorrow. anyway, i cant wait until you post some work santino! i really want to see what youve done. and 20 year old paper?? thats crazy, does paper that old still have its light sensitivity?


----------



## santino (Mar 22, 2006)

actually it doesn't have it's light sensitivity, dev. time is about 20 minutes (in lith developer, normal multi contrast developer fogs instantly). I've got to get to a scanner and I'll show it to you


----------



## photoromopr (Mar 22, 2006)

sweet. i cant wait. is it better to set the developer to develop in a short about of time or long, or doesnt it matter? what are some factors that affect the outcome?


----------

